# Sometimes you just cannot resist...



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

... especially when a range is impressing you the more you use it. So I stocked up on a little Duragloss for myself, a product thats going to see a fair old amount of use with me, so thought I'd get it in some nice big sizes:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol:

You really don't do things by half measures, do you?
Remember that other thread in here where I said you'd be bankrupt - yup, I still stand by that.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

dave....what happened to the counselling


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I see you did manage to resisted buying anything Dave


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

what are they costing dave?

that stuff has alot good reports...

so whats next on your most wanted list...... BLACKFIRES


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

You need a bloody big garage just to store all your products Dave! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> dave....what happened to the counselling


Ummm... just fell through at the last! :lol::lol::lol:



hus55 said:


> what are they costing dave?
> 
> that stuff has alot good reports...
> 
> so whats next on your most wanted list...... BLACKFIRES


Gallon of 111 is around £55 IIRC, gallong of Aquawax below £30 and a gallon of 902 around £22 IIRC (all estimates as I'm not 100% sure off hand) - buying in gallong saves a fortune, but it will take a long time to go through a gallon at normal use rates!



Ducky said:


> You need a bloody big garage just to store all your products Dave! :lol:


In the pipeline 

Hopefully getting myself a little garage to store all my scrap panels so I can have a dedicated detailing test bay!


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Haha dave, cant resist eh. Heard good things about the Duragloss stuff. There so much good stuff on the market at the moment, what the hell does one buy :S LOL!

Look forward to the tests mate.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

other than a great buy 

you need some new duvets :lol:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

this duragloss and blackfires seem to be all the rage in the american scene.

those prices seem good in the long run especially if you are a detailer for a living


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

My oh my haha.

Well atleast you won't do without. If I go down this sealent route (still got the zaino 'on test') then I suppose it makes better sense than little bottles of zaino for a full timer like me.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Dave how does the aquawax compare to Optimum Car Wax?
I am waiting for OCW to be available in gallon size but would try Duragloss if it comes recommended.
My main reason for OCW is that it doesn't leave any white residue and I can use it on my bike aswell as the car.

Also, where are the gallon size Duragloss available?

I must say I agree with the others, you are totally mad but thank goodness for your devotion to detailing, saves the rest of us a lot of time and money. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

johnbuck said:


> Dave how does the aquawax compare to Optimum Car Wax?
> I am waiting for OCW to be available in gallon size but would try Duragloss if it comes recommended.
> My main reason for OCW is that it doesn't leave any white residue and I can use it on my bike aswell as the car.
> 
> ...


AW is more of a top up wax than one that could be used as an LSP in its own right, so OCW will be the more durable of the two... but AW is the one for complete ease of use, spray onto a wet panel and wipe dry and you can top up your protection as you dry the car. I'd rate it as pretty close to, if not equal to Z8 in that it adds just a little glassy edge to the finish and is dead easy to use. Best part for me though is its value for money


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you got them home ok then. your car was that full on sunday i surprised it moved!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

panama said:


> you got them home ok then. your car was that full on sunday i surprised it moved!


Yeah, it felt a bit heavy I have to say! :lol::lol:

So just sauntered home, steady 65 all the way


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

panama said:


> your car was that full on sunday i surprised it moved!


Just wait till you see it this Friday........Dave won't just have his kit in it but mine aswell :doublesho

See you've been buying me more stuff Dave eh 

And what's this about you getting a play area then  

Bryan


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats a bit keen Dave - any reason you went for the 111 and not the 105?

AW vs OCW - I am hoping to do a side by side of these later this week, with Gtechniq C3 thrown in as well. OCW is happy being applied to wet paint as well, and in terms of use they are identical. I havent used them on the same car yet but both look good. I hear OCW is a warmer nuba look while AW is a bit more sealant bling, but havent tested that yet 

I have a gallon of 901 and its my goto shampoo - love the stuff :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thats a bit keen Dave - any reason you went for the 111 and not the 105?
> 
> AW vs OCW - I am hoping to do a side by side of these later this week, with Gtechniq C3 thrown in as well. OCW is happy being applied to wet paint as well, and in terms of use they are identical. I havent used them on the same car yet but both look good. I hear OCW is a warmer nuba look while AW is a bit more sealant bling, but havent tested that yet
> 
> I have a gallon of 901 and its my goto shampoo - love the stuff :thumb:


Yup, being as the 111 is a pure sealent as opposed to lightly cleaning like 105, its better for layering purposes and is likely to get more use from me based on this - 105 in a single layer and then topped with 111 in multi-layers. So I'll use more 111.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

nice buys ! anyways, never mind dave going bankrupt, how about all the people who have bought things they dont really need because mr kg recommended it  . i allready have zaino, but couldnt resist getting some track claw  . please stop posting your findings dave, it will save me money. lol


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice products


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> AW is more of a top up wax than one that could be used as an LSP in its own right, so OCW will be the more durable of the two... but AW is the one for complete ease of use, spray onto a wet panel and wipe dry and you can top up your protection as you dry the car. I'd rate it as pretty close to, if not equal to Z8 in that it adds just a little glassy edge to the finish and is dead easy to use. Best part for me though is its value for money


Dave...heres a test for you....take a panel ..polish it ....do just AW on one part and OCW on another part....do them on dry panels....and see which one lasts the longest....

I gave some one the challenge on another forum and I told him I would buy all his product if AW failed to last longer...

Well after the test he told me he was Impresseed how long AW really lasted as a LSP over OCW....

When AW is used on dry paint its very concentrated...it was basicly designed to use on wet cars so it would be diluted with the topping water on the paint...but used straight its very concentrated..and lasts...

I can get tight beading on AW for 7 weeks alone on paint...OCW flattened in that time....

DG said you can even dilute AW when used on dry paint...so you can take a 32 oz spray bottle and cut it with 30% water rest AW ..I use it straight for the best performance...

AW is no slouch when it comes to durability....when used on a windscreen to repell water....it lasts 4 weeks easy..even with washer fluid use that contains Alcohol..so its not effected much with Alc hitting it....

there is NO wax in AW..just polymers...

AL


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well well, ive actually beat dave to buying something :lol:

infact, im coming to the end of bith my big bottle of 952 and 901. time for another reorder i think


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Al-53 said:


> Dave...heres a test for you....take a panel ..polish it ....do just AW on one part and OCW on another part....do them on dry panels....and see which one lasts the longest....
> 
> I gave some one the challenge on another forum and I told him I would buy all his product if AW failed to last longer...
> 
> ...


i agree on that mate, ive done a car with z8, and a car with AW, and the AW outlasted the z8 easily  ive rated AW for a while, i just had to try z8 because people raved about it, but when it runs out, i wont be buying another z8. AW all the way


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been searching for the gallon size aquawax, anyone know who stocks it please?


----------



## stushine (Jan 23, 2007)

nice buy there! 
i have a sample of each to test, i will have to try them out soon!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> I've been searching for the gallon size aquawax, anyone know who stocks it please?


Duragloss's uk website normally stocks both the trigger spray and the gallon sizes, but the site is showing that they are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Al-53 said:


> Dave...heres a test for you....take a panel ..polish it ....do just AW on one part and OCW on another part....do them on dry panels....and see which one lasts the longest....
> 
> I gave some one the challenge on another forum and I told him I would buy all his product if AW failed to last longer...
> 
> ...


very helpful Al - will stick to the AW hen and skip the Z8


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well Dave, If you find yourself struggling to use up the gallons; I know of a certain Golf that would apprieciate some!  :lol:

Good purchases though, I think I will join you with the 902 and AW, still have a dash of 901 left ATM.

Golf needs some special attention before the 111 though 

:thumb:


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm why does the bottle show 112 instead of 111 ? is that a typo ? or just a code 112 for gallon ?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

2 signifies gallon size.


----------

